# German Ram babies.



## panther2009 (Jun 23, 2010)

First time breeding German Rams.
So far so good.... 
Upload some pics to share with you guys.
I got to say, it is fancy to breed fish, but it is a lot of work.
First is the parents.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats! It is rewarding breeding fish, but you are right it is a lot of work.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

You are right it is a lot of work, but the reward of getting fry are awesome. It is really nice to watch them grow up. I think it is my favourite part of the hobby. 

I can still remember STRIPPING my first cichlid and I was amazed how many fish they can hold in their mouth. 

Congrats again.


----------



## panther2009 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MisterKrumz (Jul 10, 2014)

Where did you get the GBR from?


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats Panther!
I have bread the German Blue, Gold and Electric Blue and yes the hardest part is raising the fry.
The first 2 or 3 months are the hardest & most critical to there survival.
Plus...there really slow growers.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I bred both Electric Blue Rams and German Blue Diamond Rams....had 4 successful spawns. Raised over 50+ to adulthood, and YES its darn hard work!

I found that I needed a large (35 gallons tall) tank to house the growing babies, which I continually moved from the breeding tank to 10 gallon, then 20 gallon, then eventually to the 35 gallon to get them to optimum selling size at 4 months old.

I fed them live shrimp, dried black worms (in cubes that stuck to the tank wall)
and earthworm flakes. All of these foods helped them grow faster and their colors more intense.

Some the the bigger ones started to pair off too  so I had to move them out
of the main tank to a 10 gallon by themselves to avoid fighting with the siblings and getting damaged fins. I eventually sold off all of them....I truly
Loved these little guys/gals they are such characters


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

The parents are beautiful. I'm excited to see some more pictures of the fry as they grow. I'd love it if my pair would spawn for me.


----------

